# Mr Scout and Me



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

.... But like pups turn into dogs so that young boy turned into a grown man trying to help my wife raise our kids and get them grown. I never realized that I said it all the time but my youngest son told me I would always say that I wanted a German Shepherd for ME. FF years and all my kids are gone, the the plant I had worked for 33 years is shut down. Old with an empty nest and unemployed. I got that German Shepherd and we became fast friends. Then I got a job 200 miles from home. Took my new best friend with me. We lived in a camper on the river. The bonding is impossible to explane but those days went from being the worst days of my life to almost the best and it was because of a GSD. My best friend recently died and shortly afterwards I found this site and read many posts where people really felt the same pain that I did over their GSD loss. Thanks for all the tender hearts out there. You guys helped. Im soon to be getting a full brother to my previous GSD. Thanks everybody for your posts, I love em all!

I miss you Mr Scout - You are still in my heart and always will be.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your wonderful Scout. It is so hard to lose these wonderful companions.Loved ypur video . Could tell ypu and Scout were a wonderful pair of true friends. Run free Scout run free.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

So hard to lose them. What a beautiful memorial to Scout.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Scout was such a handsome boy. Great video! They are by our side in good times and they sure help us get through the bad times. No doubt angels in this crazy world. I'm glad that you are getting one of Scouts brothers I'm sure he will bring you much happiness!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Nice tribute to Mr. Scout....

It's a humbling experience for most.....speaks volumes about the dog and how much they impact our lives.

Sorry for your loss....it's so fricking hard.

Your next dog will have some big paws to fill.... and I'm guessing he will do exactly that.


SuperG


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

SuperG said:


> Nice tribute to Mr. Scout....
> ...
> Your next dog will have some big paws to fill.... and I'm guessing he will do exactly that.


 Thank You SuperG for the kind words AND encouragement.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> So sorry for your loss. Scout was such a handsome boy. Great video! They are by our side in good times and they sure help us get through the bad times. No doubt angels in this crazy world. I'm glad that you are getting one of Scouts brothers I'm sure he will bring you much happiness!


Thanks Jenny270. Just never realized how painful it would be and not easy to get over either


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Good looking boy, I love his eyes. There is nothing like being in nature with a German Shepherd.


----------

